# Finding a "Seamstress" company



## rlarson10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all, I have developed a shirt that needs some additional work before it can be delivered. Basically we sew a pouch onto a t-shirt. Soon I may be selling a lot and wondered what the best method to find a company to do the sewing for me. I was also considering making my own tag and replacing the gildan tag. I have recently acquired my pending patent for this shirt so I feel more comfortable having others do the work. 

Besides help finding a company I was wondering what the cost to replace a tag averages so I can speak in an educated manner.

thanks for the help


----------



## pjeanl5754 (Jun 6, 2009)

What you are looking for is a sewing contractor. There are still a few around, but most of this business has gone off shore. Look in your local area under apparel manufacturing.
If you order a large enough quantity of T shirts you can get the manufacturer to put your label in from the manufacturing process.


----------



## teesey (Aug 1, 2009)

One thing you can do to start is to make a list of the tailors/clothing alterations companies in your area and go visit them. Bring along a physical example of what you need done and have a quantity and general price in mind. Ask them if they'll do the job for you. Many will say no, or will quote you a pretty high price, but in all likelihood if you try this you should have little trouble finding a skilled tailor/seamstress who'll do the work at a reasonable rate.


----------

